# Stereo settings question



## fordprefect294 (Mar 14, 2007)

Not a GTO owner, but I got a chance to drive one that belonged to a friend the other day. We were trying to figure out how to change the settings of the speed-sensitive volume on the stock stereo, but the fool only had the owner's manual from the car he just traded in, not the GTO. Anyone can help?


----------



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

i did mine right after i got my car because it drove me crazy...right when you turn the car on it says(in the info center under the speedometer) to scroll up or down for options. one of those options should be what you're looking for. let me know if you cant find it and ill actually go out to the car and give u the exact intructions.

DC


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

Don't forget to do the 5 minute freebie amp mod to make it sound 100X better!


----------



## Xrossbone (Mar 11, 2007)

Bandit said:


> Don't forget to do the 5 minute freebie amp mod to make it sound 100X better!


How do I go about doing this? Just got my GTO yesterday and I am wanting to make the radio sound better.


----------



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

open the trunk...pull out the tabs on the left side pull the carpet down some. reach your hand around the metal piece and attached to the back of that is the factory amp. feel around it and you should be able to feel a round knob. adjust this until you are happy with the sound. not gonna be GREAT, but will at least be better.

DC


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Does anyone have a picture of where that amp is? I looked but didn't see it...


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

Detailed instructions HERE with pics.


----------



## NYRicanGTO (Mar 7, 2007)

I looked into this and let me say WOW. I can finally here some bass. The stereo isn't great (it never was from the beginning), but it sure sound better.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

When you fellas are ajusting it are you turning the bass up??
I turned mine down.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Bandit said:


> Detailed instructions HERE with pics.


Thanks!


----------



## GTOBOBO (Mar 19, 2007)

can some tell me what way you turn the knob on the amp when adjusting it higher. This is when its still in place not taken out or anything.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTOBOBO said:


> can some tell me what way you turn the knob on the amp when adjusting it higher. This is when its still in place not taken out or anything.


* Turn your stereo on and leave it on....In the trunk look to your left above the fender well you will see a few plastic plugs. You will need to be careful when removing them and peel back the cover. You will see the vertical support. The amp is located on the outside of that beam. You cannot see it. You will see the small fuse however. You will have to stick your arm between the support and the fender. You will feel the amp. The knob is on the front side. Take your hand and feel up and down on the front side of the amp. You will feel the knob. I cannot recall which way to turn it, but by turning it you will hear an increase in volume. There are detailed pics on the forum showing what I describe, do a search and you will find it. *


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> * There are detailed pics on the forum showing what I describe, do a search and you will find it. *


You mean like post 7 on this same thread? LOL

If you don;t remove it, but just reach around inside (I did this) the knob will be on the top side and facing the front of the car.

Turn it clockwise to turn up. Go all the way then back it off by about 1/8 and you'll be fine.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah, I only turned mine up a couple of marks on mine today. Since I didn't have a good analog multimeter to test to see if it was clipping, I didn't want to turn it higher and risk it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

TR GTO said:


> Yeah, I only turned mine up a couple of marks on mine today. Since I didn't have a good analog multimeter to test to see if it was clipping, I didn't want to turn it higher and risk it.


*
I have mine up the whole way...*

*I rarely if ever go above volume number 32. I have no problems with the sound quality, or loudness.... Now if my one son had it on.... he'd a blown it up by now. He'd a maxed out the volume and ruined the speakers etc...His tastes like many others warrant upgrades etc.... For how I listen to it, it is plenty loud. I don't need it so loud my neighbors can hear me before they see me.*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Bandit said:


> You mean like post 7 on this same thread? LOL
> 
> If you don;t remove it, but just reach around inside (I did this) the knob will be on the top side and facing the front of the car.
> 
> Turn it clockwise to turn up. Go all the way then back it off by about 1/8 and you'll be fine.


*Yea like that and the other 1000 posts and pics LOLOL..... Looking through a gazillion posts to find an answer to a question can be frustrating.... Some times it's just easier to ask than search.*


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *
> I have mine up the whole way...*
> 
> *I rarely if ever go above volume number 32. I have no problems with the sound quality, or loudness.... Now if my one son had it on.... he'd a blown it up by now. He'd a maxed out the volume and ruined the speakers etc...His tastes like many others warrant upgrades etc.... For how I listen to it, it is plenty loud. I don't need it so loud my neighbors can hear me before they see me.*


It honestly has nothing to do with how far you turn up the volume. With some amplifiers, you could have your sound on about 12-14 and with the gain maxed out, the amp could already be sending a clipped signal. It might not be cranked and loud, but when the signal is clipped, the sub literally stops at the waves peaks an valleys like it hit a brick wall and without it continuously moving, the sub can overheat and fail. I'd have an answer for you on when that happens with our amps if I could test it with an analog multimeter to prove that the needle continuously moves in a smooth pattern, but unfortunately the only one I currently have access to does not work anymore.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*hmmmmmm....Thanks.... I am not an audio buff... Maybe I should crank er' down?

So far so good with it. It all sounds good.*


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I'd recommend turning it down a bit just to be safe, I'm set two marks up from 1/2.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *
> I don't need it so loud my neighbors can hear me before they see me.*


Well of coarse not. That’s what your mufflers are for.:lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

SloTymer said:


> Well of coarse not. That’s what your mufflers are for.:lol:


:agree


----------

